# I'm so proud of how far we have gotten together



## Jaxx's mom (Jul 14, 2013)

To start this off, let me just say I didn't know if this was going to work out with my mom not having much money, and a step dad who recently had gotten rid of his beloved Pit Bull to a family member so we could move to a bigger house. But it did.

When I first decided I wanted a german shepherd my parents where still together, and all was good. I just wanted one and I was 5 (lol) and had no reason to NEED one, I just wanted one. 
A LONG time after I decided that I wanted one, my parents got a divorce and It seemed like things turned around from me wanting one to me needing one. But guess what? No was still the answer. And it was still the answer for a long time. I found myself spending hours of my day dreaming of the perfect dog, the perfect German Shepherd. Eventually I was looking online at some puppies, and never really found that special dog. 
For a while I gave up. I knew, honestly, that I had a one in a million shot at getting my puppy. I stopped asking about it, but never forgot about getting one. Never once in my mind did I think about just forgetting about getting a pup. When Christmas came, I thought maybe I could be one of those Lucky people who get little Christmas pups with little candy cane collars, and bows on their ears. I looked on Craigslist and one puppy stood out to me, a sable male. I got the person that was selling the pups email off of their add and asked my mom just to ask if the puppy was still there, and if they could send a few pictures. She said," yes I will ask them. But we ARE NOT getting that dog!" Well the pup was still there, and he did send pictures. Me AND my mom fell in love with the puppy. She thought he was the cutest thing in the world, and I guess she wanted him now. She got out her phone and sent a text to my step dad who said "fine, I am never helping you with that puppy. I won't help potty train it, I won't help with anything." 
We rushed to the pet store and got puppy food and a collar. By the time we got the the house the pup was at it was 11:00 at night. We rushed to the door and knocked, and they opened it with the pup in their hands. They gave him to us, and we payed them. I finally got my puppy! 

Now that puppy is a year old, and some of you know that his name is Jaxx. He knows so many tricks, and is the best dog that I could have EVER wished for. He is my best friend, my protecter, my trail-walking buddy, and my goofball. We have accomplished so many things together over the past ten months. Yes, he has caused some trouble, and made me get into some fights with my parents, but looking back at all of those things they are all drowned out by all of the good things he has brought into my life. 
He has made me a better person, and has made me more responsible for sure. 
If anyone took the time to read this thank you. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Xena9012 (Oct 12, 2013)

Must make you so happy to finally have the perfect dog. Jaxx sounds lovely!


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

What a feel good story. So happy you and Jaxx have each other to love.


----------



## Jaxx's mom (Jul 14, 2013)

Xena9012 said:


> Must make you so happy to finally have the perfect dog. Jaxx sounds lovely!


Thanks you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaxx's mom (Jul 14, 2013)

Springbrz said:


> What a feel good story. So happy you and Jaxx have each other to love.


Thanks! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaxx's mom (Jul 14, 2013)

Jaxx's mom said:


> Thanks you!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank*


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am so happy for you. Keep up the great work with Jaxx!


----------



## Vagus (Oct 7, 2012)

I went through pretty much exactly this, and I am so happy for you that you got your perfect dog  You should post some pics of Jaxx!


----------



## Jaxx's mom (Jul 14, 2013)

Vagus said:


> I went through pretty much exactly this, and I am so happy for you that you got your perfect dog  You should post some pics of Jaxx!


Well for some reason it is not letting me post pictures right now. I will try again tomorrow though  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

Great story! Hope it continues to go well.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am glad you finally got your dog you wanted. I am sure you will have many more stories to tell of you and Jaxx's adventures.


----------



## Jaxx's mom (Jul 14, 2013)

Just wanted to say thanks to the people that said something but didn't get a thank you. Lol I start feeling bad when I don't say thank you to people after they say something nice. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

